

React.js Basics for Beginners - mrborgen
https://github.com/ReactForBeginners/course-overview/tree/master/lecture1

======
mrborgen
I'm very interested in feedback on the tutorial. It's under development and
will be the basis of a lecture on the subject in next week.

Find anything that you don't think is explained well enough, or in the wrong
way? Please notify me in the comments here or simply raise an issue. Thanks!

